# Best methods for partitioning a dorm room?



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd buy an accordion-style room divider.

Simple search result: https://www.hayneedle.com/product/j...Mp3F5O6zVIvvVDbGIQP7JI3dOQbs_vNBoC958QAvD_BwE


----------



## ronaldk (Jul 14, 2017)

stick\shift, thanks for the quick response! I have definitely looked into those, but we would like to have the divider span from the floor all the way to the ceiling. Those dividers are usually capped at around 6ft or so.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have built temp walls in office space the works well with two walls in an L shape.
Build the wall on the floor with studs cut to apply a little pressure when stood Make sure all nails or screws are deep enough to not damage floor and ceiling. rack it out of square and stand it and fit the top in place and tap the bottom over to square it up.
Join the two wall where they meet and apply sheeting. Might need something under it to make it slide on a nice floor.
Can be taken down in the reverse.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Assume neither college policy nor money is a concern.


That's a good way to be kicked out of the dorm, and possibly the college.


----------



## ronaldk (Jul 14, 2017)

Oso954,

I say that only because I am positive it's not a rule, and I have discussed it with my dad (a senior administrator) and residential life staff. Thank you for looking out though!


----------



## ronaldk (Jul 14, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> I have built temp walls in office space the works well with two walls in an L shape.
> Build the wall on the floor with studs cut to apply a little pressure when stood Make sure all nails or screws are deep enough to not damage floor and ceiling. rack it out of square and stand it and fit the top in place and tap the bottom over to square it up.
> Join the two wall where they meet and apply sheeting. Might need something under it to make it slide on a nice floor.
> Can be taken down in the reverse.


Thank you for the suggestion. I'm thinking this is probably my best bet given my criteria and some of the obstacles I face. I'll probably be posting on these forums in a month or so as I run into problems and have questions while building it, haha.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ronaldk said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I'm thinking this is probably my best bet given my criteria and some of the obstacles I face. I'll probably be posting on these forums in a month or so as I run into problems and have questions while building it, haha.


I did one with a thick popcorn ceiling so we made it a little short and got a bag of 1" thick sponges from the dollar store and stapled them to the top.


----------



## ronaldk (Jul 14, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> I did one with a thick popcorn ceiling so we made it a little short and got a bag of 1" thick sponges from the dollar store and stapled them to the top.


I'm glad you mentioned that as our dorm has a popcorn ceiling. Interesting solution, I'll probably end up doing something like that as well. It'd be quite unfortunate if the wall came tumbling down on us. Thanks again!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ronaldk said:


> I'm glad you mentioned that as our dorm has a popcorn ceiling. Interesting solution, I'll probably end up doing something like that as well. It'd be quite unfortunate if the wall came tumbling down on us. Thanks again!


You can always plan on having wedges to go under to tighten them up.


----------



## ronaldk (Jul 14, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> You can always plan on having wedges to go under to tighten them up.


Yeah, I was thinking of getting some shims and then trimming them once in place. I'll probably do a number of things to keep them in place. I'm guessing these walls won't support much weight when it comes to mounting things to it?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Another variation of support could be to make something like pictured with the overall height, including pads 1/2" taller than the room. You can drape your curtains over the top pad, bring the unit into straightness and run a screw into the second hole. The first hole can either be a carriage bolt or screw, as an axis point. Then staple your curtains to the post upright. It is no more than a poor man's tension rod. 

We use them at church for events where we can't (don't dare) drive screws or nails. The tension is just enough to pop it into place and hold firmly.


----------



## ronaldk (Jul 14, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Another variation of support could be to make something like pictured with the overall height, including pads 1/2" taller than the room. You can drape your curtains over the top pad, bring the unit into straightness and run a screw into the second hole. The first hole can either be a carriage bolt or screw, as an axis point. Then staple your curtains to the post upright. It is no more than a poor man's tension rod.
> 
> We use them at church for events where we can't (don't dare) drive screws or nails. The tension is just enough to pop it into place and hold firmly.


That's a great (and simple) idea. I'm surprised I haven't seen this until now. Now I have a couple of good options.. thank you!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

With a full-height wall be prepared for possible HVAC disruption. Also, if you isolate an area from the smoke detector(s) and/or sprinkler head(s) the administration might call you on your reno. The infrastructure of the spaces in the dorm have been engineered and approved to meet applicable local codes.


----------

